# Whitetail Capes



## MO_29 (Aug 11, 2008)

Any Taxidermists out there need capes? I have a few I am trying to sell. They have been fleshed turned and tanned.


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*what sizes*

and condition are the capes in


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Tanned by whom?


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

What size? Location?


----------



## xwildboarx (Nov 20, 2009)

Interested. Please pm me


----------

